# color profiles



## almosttrae (Apr 10, 2012)

is there an app like this for android? to make everything appear in black and white or inverted..
http://www.iphonehacks.com/2011/10/color-profiles-jailbreak-app-allows-you-to-add-custom-color-themes-to-your-iphone-ipad-and-ipod-touch.html


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

yes, for the gnexus.


----------



## almosttrae (Apr 10, 2012)

wanna elaborate a little on how to on the nexus?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

find a kernel that has color controls.


----------



## almosttrae (Apr 10, 2012)

but i cant use that to make the entire screen black and white? i dont think...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I dont use color controls so I don't know the limitations. Just go try them assuming you have a Gnexus. However, does it really matter? Android doesnt really need such shitty hacks since you can theme the entire OS. Apple can't do that. There's also inverted apps and the browser has an inverted mode.


----------



## almosttrae (Apr 10, 2012)

yea i have a nexus and i use the color controls but it doesnt do what i want. and yea im aware of the inverted apps.


----------

